# Sticky  Interviews with DW



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

OK chaps

Here is a list of those that have been interviewed

*Detailers*

Refined Reflections
Finer details
Shine on
Gleammachine
gleamingkleen
Gaz w 
tse
James b
Krystal Kleen 
Wonderdetail
In the detail
Envy valeting
cambridge autogleam
Race Valeting

*Traders*

Polished bliss
Serious performance 
Tony @ Zaino 
rubbishboys

Im going to try and do a few more over the next few months ....

The questions ( feel free to add any ) so that you can prepare as its not quite as easy as it looks

*Detailers questions*
Can you start by telling us a little about yourself?

What else can I tell you about me?

How did you 'get into' detailing?

How long have you been detailing at 'this' level?

How did you learn to machine polish?

How many cars have detailed over the years?

Tell me about your first detail

What do you drive and how often is it detailed?

What is your favourite car to detail and why?

Do you prefer to detail a Supercar or everyday car?

What piece of detailing kit do you think every detailer should have in their arsenal? (excluding the obvious stuff like wash mitts etc.)

What are your current favourite brands and why?

What would be your single most important piece of detailing advice?

What do you do when you're not detailing?

A few quick fire questions 
Ferrari or Lambo ? 
Wax or Sealent ? 
Fish and chips or bangers and mash ? 
McDonald's or Burger King? 
Coffee or Tea

*
Traders questions*

Can you start by telling us a little about yourselves

How did you 'get into' selling detailing products?

How long have you been selling detailing products?

Tell me about your first product that you sold?

What do you do when you're not selling detailing products?

What do you drive and how often is it detailed?

What is your favourite car and why?

How did you 'get into' detailing?

How long have you been detailing at 'this' level?

How did you learn to machine polish?

How many cars have you detailed over the years?

Tell me about your first detail:

What is your favourite car to detail and why?

Do you prefer to detail a supercar or everyday car?

What piece of detailing kit do you think every detailer should have in their arsenal? (excluding the obvious stuff like wash mitts, etc.)

What are your current favourite brands and why?

What do you do when you're not detailing?

Ferrari or Lambo?

Wax or Sealant?

Fish and chips or bangers and mash?

McDonald's or Burger King?

Coffee or Tea?

*Traders / Suppliers questions *
So X tell us a little about yourself ?

X What car do you drive ?

When did you start working for X ?

How did you get to work for them ?

Where are you based ?

What got you into Detailing ?

Do you detail cars ?

How often ?

Whats you favorite car to detail ?

Whats your favorite car / dream car?

Whats your favorite product ?

Why ?

How much testing goes into making a product or choosing one to sell?

Can we expect anything new from you ?


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Can we add Subway to the Burger King or McDonalds?


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Gaz W said:


> Can we add Subway to the Burger King or McDonalds?


And KFC because I don't do Maccy Ds and Burger King.


----------



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

i`ll give the 2 of you just a bowl of rice


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Ive a feeling this is a bit of a thicko question but i'll risk it all the same 

For those that havent been interviewed do we just pre prepare or do it and sen it in so you can post randomly as and when from stock rather than waiting for requests to be sent in......................


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

Krystal-Kleen said:


> Ive a feeling this is a bit of a thicko question but i'll risk it all the same
> 
> For those that havent been interviewed do we just pre prepare or do it and sen it in so you can post randomly as and when from stock rather than waiting for requests to be sent in......................


was wondering the same thing lol


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

its always good to be prepared


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Riddle me this, riddle me that



WHIZZER said:


> its always good to be prepared


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Is this going to be resumed at some point Bill? some of us got overlooked first time round


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

You don't need interviewing Bry, you're famous enough 

If Ronnie has his way, every fcuker can have their chance to get their plug in!


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Shine On said:


> You don't need interviewing Bry, you're famous enough
> 
> If Ronnie has his way, every fcuker can have their chance to get their plug in!


:lol: Just waiting for another them and us argument to breakout from that thread


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

Staying well away from everything. You know they say several women in a house all end up with the decorators in at the same time after a while, their bodies synchronise? It's getting the same on here, it's like 11k+ people on fecking rag week just looking for an excuse.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Shine On said:


> You don't need interviewing Bry, you're famous enough
> 
> If Ronnie has his way, every fcuker can have their chance to get their plug in!





drive 'n' shine said:


> :lol: Just waiting for another them and us argument to breakout from that thread


Sorry lad but I have to disagree.
Its not about them and us, after all its about DW the forum.
Ronnie is not talking about every Tom Dlck AND Harry. It the more experience people that has put many hours into the art of Detailing. The Ammeter detailer like Epock and L200 to name but a few.
Surely this cant be wrong if if will benefit the forum.
I understand that You have paid for the privilege to advertise your work. Also your work speaks for itself. All fantastic and great show pieces and a credit to you all.
I also am a Supporter not to advertise my work but to help out the forum financially. And lend my support. Surely this can be that bad.
It is not a threat to you or your business and you will still get the recognition and praise you deserve.
It just a different insight into detailing, Where franchises don't come into play and time and devotion to there vehicles are prevalent. After all and I mean this to be take the right way Business and hobbies are totally different.

Sorry for the Hijack.

Gordon. :thumb:


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

Gordon, your view is valued and appreciated mate, you won't get your head bitten off in here (certainly not by me or Bry thats for sure). 

I think people like Epoch, and L200 Steve are legends, I enjoy reading their stuff and I whole heartedly agree with you about hearing more from them. If they were prepared to have a bit of fun and do the interview, I'd love to read it.

But the idea is flawed because people will take the ****. You see it everyday. Personally, I hate the 'them and us' thing, although it does seem to have calmed down a lot just lately, it goes in cycles. But there is a bubbling resentment that the 'Pro's get this and that', not that Ronnie's saying that in this case, because people want what other people have paid for, but they won't pay. It's just my view, ultimately I will continue to crack on with my business and what is allowed is allowed, that is Bill and Johnny's choice, not mine.

I mean, on one hand, I think it's very nice that despite getting nothing financial in return, you've fronted up the £150 to support the forum. I really think that's a great thing. On the other hand, it took me a while to work out that this is what you've done, and you don't do it for a living. So for that reason I personally don't think you should have had your money taken in this way, or been given access to the business section. Absolutely nothing personal because I think you're a throughly decent bloke, but that's my opinion and view on a way I would do things slightly different to how it is now. I think there is a method for donating to the forum costs without being a business supporter, I personally would steer non-business users down that route. Either way, it's no big deal.


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Gordon, 

Can you tell me why you have obviously PM'd Ronnie stating that I have slagged him off in this thread - when i clearly haven't, i just mentioned i didn't want it turning into another "them and us" thread, as i DONT appreciate recieving abusive PM's after being misquoted


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

Fcuking hell Gordon, do I need to take back what I've just said about you being a decent bloke, or has someone else just completely got the wrong end of the stick and gone running to Ronnie to tell the bloke a load of bull****?


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Shine On said:


> Fcuking hell Gordon, do I need to take back what I've just said about you being a decent bloke, or has someone else just completely got the wrong end of the stick and gone running to Ronnie to tell the bloke a load of bull****?


We'll i've just had 2 abusive pm's from Ronnie, not to mention being called



> you another spinless pr1ck of a pro..... and I am not a f*ucker..... a55hole


Glad i quoted that before he had a chance to edit his post


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

There really is no need for all this, Ronnie's a decent bloke I just don't agree with what he has suggested. This is what happens when stuff gets taken completely out of context, and I'd blow up if I'd been told I was being slagged off too.


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Shine On said:


> There really is no need for all this, Ronnie's a decent bloke I just don't agree with what he has suggested. This is what happens when stuff gets taken completely out of context, and I'd blow up if I'd been told I was being slagged off too.


Well i thought the same until 5 minutes ago. But rather than slagging people off would he not have been better off getting the facts straight before launching into a public attack?

Think i'll just stick to doing my write ups and sod offering any advice/help to anyone any more as it appears having DW Supporter status appears to make you nothing but a selfish money grabbing git.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

drive 'n' shine said:


> Well i thought the same until 5 minutes ago. But rather than slagging people off would he not have been better off getting the facts straight before launching into a public attack?
> 
> Think i'll just stick to doing my write ups and sod offering any advice/help to anyone any *more as it appears having DW Supporter status appears to make you nothing but a selfish money grabbing git*.


I got accused of that last week! how long have i been a supporter, a month? already been accused of being on here purely for monetary gain TWICE!


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks for your comment and your views on this and you are entitle to them the same as the next man.
I am a business owner, certainly not in the detailing side of things. So to this point You are correct.
I was not force to hand money over, as it was me who offer my support to Bill. I explain that I was a business owner,. But did not run a detailing business at the present moment in time. But have thoughts on future development in this. Possibly a second business.
I also explained to him that, due to the current state of the economy this was probably not the right time to do so. I asked Bill if he would let me donate the £150 to help support the forum as it is as much as a hobby if nothing else at present. I also said I was not interesting in the advertising issue.
So here I am Right or wrong It for all of uses to decide. I do not look at it any different than joining a Health club and paying a membership. And if the forum benefits form this and help with the up keep then that fine by me.

As for Donations and the way there where made and how they are received thats not for me to decide. Its done to Bill and Johnny.

Hang on before you go pointing the finger get the facts right.
I for one support Ronnie and what he is trying to do.
But I also have not told him anything that is going on in here , So don't know where your getting you facts form.

I have always tyred to be up front with people on here and thats the Way it stands.

There are a few posting on here from none Supporter so can you clear this up please.

Thanks Gordon.


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

If it wasn't you Gordon, then I apologise. I put 2+2 together and came up with 5.

But someone is a stirring ar$ehole, that fact remains. I'd love them to either front up and explain their lies - or misunderstanding, giving the benefit of the doubt, or grow up.


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Shine On said:


> If it wasn't you Gordon, then I apologise. I put 2+2 together and came up with 5.
> 
> But someone is a stirring ar, that fact remains. I'd love them to either front up and explain their lies - or misunderstanding, giving the benefit of the doubt, or grow up.


I have to admit i did the same maths as Paul, so if it wasn't you Gordon I also apologise.

I'm sure the Admin/DW Chief can find out who the culprit was though


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

I do not know what has been said in the pMs you have receive. But I think you should also see this.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=94812

I for one have had contact over the last couple of days regarding the amateur topic, with Ronnie. But to say I was involved in something else and slandering any member on here is wrong.
I am I guess a bit of a straight speaker and put my foot in things also. So there is no hard feeling form me anyway.
I can see where the 2+2 but can in and I might have done the same, so I am not going to comment on that.

Gordon. :thumb:


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

Fair enough Gordon, no hard feelings here either. 

I'll just say this is the second time just lately I've been on the end of accusations (by an innocent at the other end who can only react to what they are told) thanks to someone's lies, and without tip toeing around the subject, I'm getting proper pi$$ed off with it. If someone has a problem, front it up.

I'm certainly going to see my involvement in DW differently from now on. Let's move on.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Could not agree more. But its better to rise above things and let your work speak for itself. Which it does. :thumb:
Carry on the good work and hope to see more studio work soon. 

Hijack over :lol:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Jesus it kicked off and not one reported post 

IMO Ronnie acted very unfairly, people have been banned for less PERIOD. 

But he did also act very out of character.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Brazo said:


> Jesus it kicked off and not one reported post
> 
> IMO Ronnie acted very unfairly, people have been banned for less PERIOD.
> 
> But he did also act very out of character.


And your waiting for what? :lol:


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Brazo said:


> Jesus it kicked off and not one reported post
> 
> IMO Ronnie acted very unfairly, people have been banned for less PERIOD.
> 
> But he did also act very out of character.


In all fairness Ronnie was provoked by someone in here 5hit stirring


----------



## Admin (Oct 25, 2005)

As Paul said I would like to think the person who has been stirring is man enough to post why they felt the need to email/pm him. 

If they do not wish to post it I would appreciate a pm. 

This is almost the final straw, I am getting exceeding fed up with the whole "them" and "us" on this website and will consider over the next couple of days whether I am going to stop renewing and taking on new members. 

DWC


----------



## Admin (Oct 25, 2005)

Shine On said:


> I mean, on one hand, I think it's very nice that despite getting nothing financial in return, you've fronted up the £150 to support the forum. I really think that's a great thing. On the other hand, it took me a while to work out that this is what you've done, and you don't do it for a living. So for that reason I personally don't think you should have had your money taken in this way, or been given access to the business section. Absolutely nothing personal because I think you're a throughly decent bloke, but that's my opinion and view on a way I would do things slightly different to how it is now. I think there is a method for donating to the forum costs without being a business supporter, I personally would steer non-business users down that route. Either way, it's no big deal.


Valid point Paul, and I wasnt aware that this was the case.

I will now speak to Bill tomorrow and see what we can work out for people who arent businesses. I may just make a forum donations button.

DWC


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

drive 'n' shine said:


> In all fairness Ronnie was provoked by someone in here 5hit stirring


Maybe but that doesn't give him the right to use that language on the open forum or say what he did about you and Paul, at the risk of **** stirring myself some of his posts he had deleted himself so am not sure if people saw them but not nice things for DW.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Well i go out for one weekend and it all kicks off ! 

Oh well ill read thru the posts and look at everything and then decide with John the best course

The Supporters program is just that a supporters program - its just that if you do run a detailing related business i guess it benefits you more


----------

